# Bump: Tag Heuer Carrera Chrono CV2010



## jizzle (Jul 11, 2010)

View Advert


*Bump: Tag Heuer Carrera Chrono CV2010*

I'm still on the lookout now for a Tag Carrera Chrono.

*Must be:*

Black Dial (Silver rimmed Chrono dials)

Exhibition case back with the decorated rotar (2008+ I believe)

Boxes & Paperwork

*Ideally:*

Very good condition... I don't mind the odd scratch/cosmetic mark, but I don't want something smashed about!

On a Tag bracelet (But I will consider one with an original Tag Deployment Buckle...

I have some cash waiting, I'm Looking to spend a maximum of £1600...

Get in touch!




*Advertiser*

jizzle



*Date*

18/09/17



*Price or Trade Value*

£1,600.00



*Category*

Wanted


----------

